# Stolen RC equipment in Cleveland, OH-The Gate!



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello all,



Some very expensive chargers and a Hudy tire truer were stolen from the Gate (Cleveland, Ohio area) within the last two to eight weeks. We are hoping with the help of the RC community to try and track down the thief(s). What we think is best is if you’ve bought any of the equipment or maybe have seen a racer show up suspiciously with a pit full of new equipment if you would e-mail either myself (Ray Huang) or Jody Friedman with any contact information. This will be handled professionally so we will not be breaking down doors with every clue or tip, but will see where this info takes us.



Some things we have thought of is if you bought the units, but they came with no instructions or boxes-that might be a clue!! If the seller didn’t know much about them or maybe they were unusually inexpensive!! Or maybe you saw someone with some new equipment locally who hadn’t a clue how to use this stuff and had no instructions.



Please help us out. both Jody and myself have given our share of time and even money to insure that RC racing thrives, at least in the Cleveland area and its a shame that either I or him should be paid back in this fashion.



Heres the list:



-Much More CTX Charger.

-Much More Motor Master.

-Much More Distribution block.

-CE Turbo 35 GFX (stock face plate-no stickers on case).

-Radio Shack 25 amp power supply.



all have alligator clips and all in perfect condition.



Also:



Hudy Professional Tire truer with 12th scale and TC arbors and possibly a carbide tire truing stick with my name on it. Green cover with home-made tape on the side as a dust guard. Heres the kick on my truer which MANY, many racers have used for years-it was broken at the time it was stolen!!



Thank you all,

Ray Huang

[email protected]



Jody Friedman

[email protected]


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Also-Aaron Buran has had his Cobra Lathe stolen with a home made autofeed (servo and green spur on it), Chris Goetz has had his Integy brush cutter stolen and Clint his Duratrax Ice.


----------



## racer007 (Nov 30, 2004)

Any info on this gear is appreciated.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

One more time-anyone have any info?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

goetz found the brush cutter


----------



## psiturbo (Apr 15, 2007)

*DId you try...*

DId you try RCCA and RCUNIVERSE, also check on www.craigslist.org where many stuff is sold stolen.


----------

